# Firemouth?



## toby843 (12 Jun 2011)

So I'm setting up a new tank. 48 x 12 x 18.
Its going to be well planted with redmoor wood stretching the full length of the tank, going to try and get moss to grow along the wood with tall plants at each end and along the back and low plants and some grass towards the front with a clear "beach" in the centre under the arch of the wood.
I have two other tanks already, a really nice community and a 55 gallon malawi tank, so I know the basics.
I'm more thinking about stocking.
I love kribs, rams, apisto's and I really do like the big american cichlids. 
Can I put kribs, rams and a few different Sp. of apisto's together? And could I get 1 firemouth in as a wow factor fish?


----------



## Tom (12 Jun 2011)

I would say the Firemouth would terrorize your your Rams and Apistos. I've kept them with Kribs which can hold their own, but the Apistos might be too delicate - especially with a large Firemouth. I'd stick with the South Americans or Kribs. 

Tom


----------



## karl1987 (12 Jun 2011)

Ive kept pair firemouths in a similar tank that size before and I would never put any other dwarf cichlids in alongside them, would have been a nightmare.  Also wouldnt be putting that many different types of dwarf cichlids together, again there would be constant fighting,  Kribs especially as ive found out myself can be very nasty when spawning.

If there was no other bottom feeding fish in the tank you may be able to get away with 2 pairs of the dwarf cichlids, preferably Rams and Apistos.


----------



## toby843 (12 Jun 2011)

I did have a feeling the fiemouth idea would be unachievable. Shame, I love the middle sized americans, don't hink just a pair of jd's or similar would be enough really and I'd be pushing the limits of space for them and that would be unfair.
So I think maybe a pair of kribs and a few pairs of either rams or apisto's then and some schooling fish I think.


----------



## cichlidfam (14 Jul 2011)

personally i wouldn't mix SA Dwarf cichlids with WA Dwarf cichlids, your apisto's (SA) would come off worse with the Kribs(WA) dominating them.


Matt


----------



## dw1305 (15 Jul 2011)

Hi all
I know I'm biased, but why not go for a harem of _Apistogramma cacatuoides_ or _Apistogramma borellii_, you could have 2 males and 4 or 5 females. Where do you live? it doesn't say, but if you are in the Bath, Bristol, Swindon triangle you can have some of mine.

cheers Darrel


----------

